# The New Pit Boss Platinum 5 Series Brunswick Vertical Smoker



## RCAlan (Nov 2, 2020)

I guess Pit Boss is getting ready for the early Christmas shoppers...   The new PIT BOSS PLATINUM SERIES BRUNSWICK VERTICAL SMOKER...  




















https://pitboss-grills.com/Shop-Pit-Boss/Grills/wood-pellet/brunswick-platinum-series

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-Platinum-5-Series-Brunswick-Vertical-Smoker/867703302

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## meskc (Nov 2, 2020)

Not sure i like the magnetic double door. Would be interested to see how the did the water pan  and deflector plate.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Nov 3, 2020)

Interested to see the reviews as people purchase.  Agree if magnetic lock not sure how good a seal you will get.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2020)

Looks interesting nice looking unit.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2020)

98 POUNDS OF PELLETS??? I hope it has a Dump Feature. The Southern Coastal boys would have a HELLUVA mess to scrape out! It does look pretty sweet...JJ


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 4, 2020)

Looks nice. Maybe Lowes will get an updated cabinet too, since I thought the Platinum line was exclusive to Walmart.


----------



## TRKLGND69 (Jan 29, 2021)

meskc said:


> Not sure i like the magnetic double door. Would be interested to see how the did the water pan  and deflector plate.


Not magnetic.  Pins top and bottom and a latch in the center.


----------



## bill1 (Feb 5, 2021)

jcoleman66 said:


> Interested to see the reviews as people purchase...


Lot of complaints about shipping damage.  But those who got good (or fixable) units seem happy.


----------



## GIJOE007 (Jul 29, 2021)

jcoleman66 said:


> Interested to see the reviews as people purchase.  Agree if magnetic lock not sure how good a seal you will get.


I’m getting the Brunswick tomorrow. I’m hoping there is no damage as I’m also reading folks have been getting them damaged by the shipping company Walmart uses. I will post my delivery outcome with pics


----------



## bill1 (Jul 29, 2021)

GIJOE007 said:


> I’m getting the Brunswick tomorrow. I’m hoping there is no damage as I’m also reading folks have been getting them damaged by the shipping company Walmart uses. I will post my delivery outcome with pics


Sorting the reviews in inverse chronological order shows Walmart still has some bugs in their delivery system for this unit.   So good luck!  
I also note some complaints (which is on PB, not WM) that the design of the side handle is weak considering the bulk of the unit. Perhaps that's something you can add a couple fender washers to on the inside to distribute the load over a bit more sheet metal?  
I'm interested in the details of what's on top of the crucible too...any flame deflectors,  grease slides, etc.  Pics will be appreciated!


----------



## losmoke (Dec 1, 2021)

HI, 
Newbee here and looking to put this PIT BOSS PLATINUM BRUNSWICK in my shopping cart.  
Any of you's with one still happy with your Brunswick purchase?  I could not determine if  the two meat probes connected inside the box as I did not see any holes on the controller.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 1, 2021)

losmoke said:


> HI,
> Newbee here and looking to put this PIT BOSS PLATINUM BRUNSWICK in my shopping cart.
> Any of you's with one still happy with your Brunswick purchase?  I could not determine if  the two meat probes connected inside the box as I did not see any holes on the controller.


Don't worry about the built in thermometer. Hang around here long enough and you'll end up with an Inkbird wifi thermo that gives more accurate temps and more probes.


----------



## Trefro (May 1, 2022)

RCAlan said:


> I guess Pit Boss is getting ready for the early Christmas shoppers...   The new PIT BOSS PLATINUM SERIES BRUNSWICK VERTICAL SMOKER...
> View attachment 469201
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trefro (May 1, 2022)

This Pit Boss Brunswick Platinum is complete garbage.  Had one cook in it, then get the ERR code.  Customer service is happy to send a new control board and igniter.  I replaced them, took about 3 hours and the igniter was a huge pain…got it smoking again, did one smoke and then the next day there’s condensation in the hopper! So a 40lb bag of pellets gone.  Called customer service and they said if it’s not perfect weather conditions (no snow, rain, humidity in the air) you will get condensation in the hopper…ticked me off, they’re sending me some pellets to replace the lost ones.  Then after I emptied all the pellets and start another smoke I started using my MEATER probes and the internal temp of the smoker is 80 degrees off what the temp sensor on the smoker reads…I powered the unit off and was waiting for the shutdown to complete, went out 30 minutes later to put it away and found that the unit just restarted on its own, second time that happened…so just had to unplug it.  The doors don’t shut properly and let out a lot of smoke/heat, the door latch doesn’t line up properly to lock so it had to be bent to actually lock it.  Ash clean out is sometimes very difficult to pull out even after it’s cooled down.  Built very cheap.   It’s being returned to Walmart as I’ve only had it for 3 weeks!!!  This has been the worst smoker I’ve ever had, can’t believe they made such garbage.


----------



## RCAlan (May 1, 2022)

Trefro said:


> This Pit Boss Brunswick Platinum is complete garbage.  Had one cook in it, then get the ERR code.  Customer service is happy to send a new control board and igniter.  I replaced them, took about 3 hours and the igniter was a huge pain…got it smoking again, did one smoke and then the next day there’s condensation in the hopper! So a 40lb bag of pellets gone.  Called customer service and they said if it’s not perfect weather conditions (no snow, rain, humidity in the air) you will get condensation in the hopper…ticked me off, they’re sending me some pellets to replace the lost ones.  Then after I emptied all the pellets and start another smoke I started using my MEATER probes and the internal temp of the smoker is 80 degrees off what the temp sensor on the smoker reads…I powered the unit off and was waiting for the shutdown to complete, went out 30 minutes later to put it away and found that the unit just restarted on its own, second time that happened…so just had to unplug it.  The doors don’t shut properly and let out a lot of smoke/heat, the door latch doesn’t line up properly to lock so it had to be bent to actually lock it.  Ash clean out is sometimes very difficult to pull out even after it’s cooled down.  Built very cheap.   It’s being returned to Walmart as I’ve only had it for 3 weeks!!!  This has been the worst smoker I’ve ever had, can’t believe they made such garbage.



FYI…   I had the previous generation PB Austin XL and had pretty good results with it.  When I started this thread almost 2 years ago, the PB Brunswick was just about to be release to the public with a lot of nice features and updates compared to their previous pellet grills.   Unfortunately, PitBoss cut to many corners with a lot of their Updated pellet grills at that time and they still haven’t fully recovered.  It’s always best to do a diligent research of reviews of any product, before you go and spend your money on something that in the end was not worth the headaches.   It should still be under warranty and if your still have your receipt, I would return it and get your money back.  I would never keep something that I’m not happy with.  If you’re set in stone with getting a pellet grill, I would check out Rec-Teq and if you’re looking for a nice Set-it and Forget-it charcoal/wood burning smoker, then check out the current PID controller Gravity Feed smokers.  Good luck.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## bill1 (May 2, 2022)

Trefro said:


> ... the next day there’s condensation in the hopper! So a 40lb bag of pellets gone....


So you had enough condensation that the pellets had swollen or had broken into powder or ???  

I've no experience with these rear-hopper designs (wide-but-narrow cross-section) but I'm still surprised this issue would be that much worse than the squarish hopper designs of most pellet machines.  

And with ANY pellet machine, it's a good idea to get an idea of what the various ERR codes mean...they're usually numbered (e.g. ERR-04)  but vendors aren't always that helpful of spelling out what fault that code actually represents. Whether the controls are balking that it's taking too long to heat up, of that you over-temped, etc usually means you can do things differently (add parts and food more slowly, choose a lower starting temp, etc) to "out-smart" it in the future.


----------

